# Best/warmest BOA boots



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

wrong sub-forum.. to delete, sorry


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Fit is going to come down to you but the K2/Ride boots with the Intuition liners with ultralon foam are designed to be the warmest on the market.


----------

